# Tausche Rolle der Auferstehung



## Baluxxl (7. März 2012)

Ich habe einen ACC der seit 6.6.2010 abgelaufen ist, ich würde jemanden auferstehen lassen im Gegenzug kann er meinen ACC auferstehen lassen sodass wir beide das Mount bekommen.

Mein Char steht auf Arygos, was ja aber vollkommen egal sein sollte da es ja einen kostenlosen Chartransfer gibt.

mfg


----------

